# played Hooky



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

Took the day off to enjoy this great weather. Headed out to Trinity Bay where I had found Reds back in August. Conditions were perfect, lite wind, and "clear water". Pulled out the 5 wt and started the wade. Lots of surface activity and waking, most were Sheephead. But did manage to find a few Reds. It's a blast to catch slot size Reds on my 5wt. Fly of choice was my pink crack fly #6. Could not ask for a better Fall day. Sorry no photoes, forgot to charge battery in the camera.

P.S. does anyone have a surefire Sheephead Fly. I know where there are 100s of sheephead just waiting to be caught.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice report. I bet those fish were a heck of a lot of fun on a 5wt.

So here's my experience with catching sheepies. Catching singles is tough, and I haven't found a way of consistently catching them yet. They will follow a fly back to the boat pretty eagerly, but I haven't found a way to present it that will make them eat consistently. A few weeks ago in East Matty, I had a monster sheepy follow a #4 crack fly and charge it hard like it was going to eat it but didn't before spooking at the boat.

Now if they're in pairs, it's a different story. When's there's 2 or more fish they're a lot easier to catch. Just chunk it out in front of the two and usually one of them will zip out and eat it. I think it's bc they're competing. I've caught all my sheepshead on the same flies that I catch reds on bc I'm usually fishing for reds and just happen upon a sheepshead. Smaller crack flies, clousers, crab flies all have worked. I have seen a pattern specifically for sheepshead before that looked similar to a scud fly for trout. It's usually tied in black and is tied smaller like #6 or #8s. I've personally never tried it bc I don't really every specifically target sheepshead but it looks kinda like this. 









I don't think it has to be tied on a scud hook either. I'm fairly certain that sheepshead eat a lot of fiddler crabs as well so maybe other crab patterns would work too


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Bug-

How about a picture of that pink crack fly? Just curious how you tie it...

Many thanks. 

P.S. I also understand that asking for a picture is edging close to asking for a fishing spot. A firm "NO!" is perfectly ok....


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

My good buddy, Puck did a video on the Reverse Green Weenie which is a great Sheepshead fly. We use it at our club's "Prison Permit Invitational" in East Matty every Feb-Mar.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

*pink crack fly*

Here is a photo of the "pink crack fly" that I was using. This is a fly I like to use for schooling trout under the Birds. The other Fly is my go to "olive crack fly" that I use most of the time. The Reds seemed to want a lighter fly on Wednsday.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Bugchunker -

Thanks, I tie a version of the olive, will try the pink. I tend to end up with bigger flies, I'm going to scale down a bit, as in your pictures.

I did squint at your "fly holder" for a while, thought it was a weird vise jaw...


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

I find that the smaller #4-#6 flies are better in the really skinny water, they land soft and sink slowly. I don't spoke as many fish with them. With their plastic eyes they are almost neutral bouyant so I can swim them along just above the grass.

As far as the fly holder, the pencil was what was handy to get a good back ground for a quick photo.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I've never caught a sheepie on the fly in Texas. I've made hundreds of what appeared to be perfect casts to them only to see them spook like a bomb went off in front of them. However, I've found the sheepies in Louisiana to be dumb and hungry- blow a shot and drop the fly on their back and they'll swirl and eat like they've not eaten in days.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Bugchunker - Copied your fly, picked up this undersized red last night, inhaled it. Thanks for posting the picture. Also tried those plastic eyes, I really prefer the light weight vs. something metal.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

This fly caught exactly one sheepshead, first fish on this fly, while blind casting in a marsh drain. The same fly and variations of it have caught reds, black drum, flounder and trout since that day this past summer. I haven't taken any shots at the Texas Permit, but I plan on trying if I come across any.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

I've caught 4 on the fly this year. Here is what i use
http://marshflyusa.com/journal/


----------

